# Best place to buy components for a build?



## Nlarke (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm trying to build a new comp within a $1500 to $1600 budget.

With so many places to buy from, I can't decide where to start.
Of course I'm considering who has the best prices, but I also want to know about shipping costs and the condition in which items are typically received from a supplier: I don't want a part that was broken while shipping...

Preferably, if you're going to recommend a supplier, you should have already received parts in good condition and charged for a price as advertised by that supplier. It would be even better if you built a whole computer with parts from that supplier.

Thanks.


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Try Here
Barry


----------



## Nlarke (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you vreyens.

Currently I am comparing what a similar build from Tigerdirect would cost compared to newegg. It also seems newegg's shipping would be preferable.

In the words of Conan the Barbarian: "We shall see."


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

AGREED

Newegg is the best for building

I just finished my first build

Went smotth a silk with shipping an ordering

I am sure almost everyone on this sight agrees


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Newegg, TigerDirect , Mwave & some components from Buy.com (price & no freight). Watch the rebates on Tiger.........if from OnRebate, you can have some problems. I've not been stung by them yet, but has taken much action on my end and many months to finally get my money. Newegg, Mwave and Buy.com all rebate directly with manufacturer, and I've noticed Tiger has started doing many thru manufacturer as of late.

edit to add link to Buy.com computer towers. Nearly all their towers qualify for free standard shipping. I bought the Antec P180B year or so ago..lowest price and no freight compared to the normal sources. Check out the P190+1200 Antec.

http://www.buy.com/retail/searchresults.asp?querytype=home&qu=towers&qxt=home&display=col&dclksa=1


----------



## Nlarke (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks, Wino


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

A place I have gotten good deals is http://www.3btech.net/ prices include shipping.


----------



## Nlarke (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, I am now at a crossroads with what to buy.

I'm aware that Intel made a huge price drop with its "quad core" Q6600 processor, but of course, like Hyper Threading on my current P4, it's impractical because it isn't a true quad core, like P4 wasn't a true dual core.

I'm told that two "logical" cores in each of the Q6600's two "true" cores flood the FSB because they don't communicate internally...

Whereas I can get an equivalent Core 2 for a few dollars less and smooth operation.

So I'm thinking I'll save myself the money so I have more left over for the "real" quads which are coming out very soon.


----------



## lifepac (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone use MA labs. Seems like I was referred there by MS after signing up as a system builder. Jut wondered if there prices are in line or cheaper. You have to register to see the prices on their site.


----------

